# Newbie questions (Kansas City, US)



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello,
I've been doing some research to see if I can get FTA in my apartment but I still have a lot of things to find out and I hope that you can help me:

I'm from Venezuela (SouthAmerica) so I'm mainly interested in channels from SA.
I don't have a clear view of the south or southeast (only SouthEast), so my only option is "NSS-806"

- Can I get a reception of "NSS-806" in Kansas City?
- What's the angle of elevation from the horizon for "NSS-806"?
- What type/size of dish would I need to get the channels? Ku-band? C-Band?
- What type of receiver would I need? Are they all about the same?

I'm hoping that the dish is not bigger than 4ft(48") since I live in an apartment complex.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

First, all the relevant channels on NSS 806 are on C band. I expect that you'll need at least a 6-foot dish, maybe larger.

Sadoun's superb angle calculator (http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm) says the elevation angle from KC to NSS 806 is 18.9 degrees. That's pretty flat; every 10 feet of vertical obstruction would require 29.2 feet of horizontal distance to clear it.

LyngSat's NSS 806 page (http://www.lyngsat.com/nss806.html) has links to the satellite operator's footprint maps, and they look like they reach KC. To make sure, you ought to check with a local satellite dealer and see whether they can pick up that satellite.

You'll need a DVB receiver for most of these channels, but the local guy can tell you more. Or maybe it's all moot -- it would be a little unusual for an apartment manager to allow a tenant to install a full-sized C-band dish. Good luck, and be sure to check out the Christmas lights at the Country Club Plaza!


----------



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the help man.

I have a pretty clear view to where NSS806 would be. The problem is that I'm going to need a dish that works with C-Band and it would be too big.

I'm gonna have to see what channels I can get in Ku-Band.


----------



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

- In the lyngsat page, how do I know which channels in the list for NSS806 are C-Band /Ku-Band.?
- Do you know anything about receiving DirecTV LatinAmerica in the US. Do I have to have a DirecTV dish? (I would get the receiver in LatinAmerica)

- Seems to me like Ku-Band is mostly paid channels, is that the case?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Per the Lyngsat chart here: http://www.lyngsat.com/nss806.html, everything on the bird is C band with the exception of 11921H. All other frequencies would require a large dish. 11921 appears to be a satellite broadband internet service if I am "reading" the diagrams right on the pages here: http://www.easyband.com.br/. Adding to the list of "problems" with the KU transponder is the fact that it is a spot beam not viewable anywhere in the US, http://www.newskies.com/emptemp/new skies final/new skies/product1.asp?nContentID=313


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Danilo-11 said:


> - In the lyngsat page, how do I know which channels in the list for NSS806 are C-Band /Ku-Band.?


The 4-digit numbers are C band. The 5-digit numbers are Ku band.


> - Do you know anything about receiving DirecTV LatinAmerica in the US. Do I have to have a DirecTV dish? (I would get the receiver in LatinAmerica)


I scraped around and found this footprint map (http://www.atlanticrt.com/satellite/KVH/latin_america_coverage_for_sat_t.htm). Looks like KC is out of luck.


> - Seems to me like Ku-Band is mostly paid channels, is that the case?


If you count Dish and DirecTV and ExpressVu, definitely. But with FTA, should we focus on the notion that we can get just 200 out of 2000 possible channels, or should we say that we can get 200 channels that we can't get anywhere else?


----------



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok, thanks for all the help.
I guess I have to wait until I buy a house (1-2 years)


----------

